# How to make glow jigs glow longer?



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted or not but was just wondering how to make glow jigs glow longer. I typically just hold it next to my lantern.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Go to Family Dollar, WW or any cheapo store and buy the cheapest disposable camera you can find......they keep on flashing long after the last picture is taken........I have one in my tackle bag that's at least 3 years old and still is flashing.... Heck never even took pics with it.....just flashing lures.....nice and cheap and they have a super bright flash...


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

My opinion, i dont like alot of glow, just enough to give it a dull glow...


----------



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

stillfish said:


> My opinion, i dont like alot of glow, just enough to give it a dull glow...




I've been playing around with my glow jigs/lures over the past couple of weeks and I am starting to think a bright glow isn't all that great. It could just be coincidence, but I had been charging my lures every 15 minutes or so while fishing in the dark to keep them bright as they seem to dull after about 5-10 minutes, and I haven't caught a fish with a BRIGHT glowing lure in their mouth yet, they seem to have dulled out by the time I catch a fish. Who knows though...I'll have to play around a bit more before I can come to a solid conclusion.


----------



## hammerfish (Dec 9, 2008)

i found an old camera flash a couple years ago at a yard sale, works like a charm. the best thing is i only paid .75 cents for it. it charges the smallest to the biggest lure i have, starts out bright, but dulls down and last a long time


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

hammerfish said:


> i found an old camera flash a couple years ago at a yard sale, works like a charm. the best thing is i only paid .75 cents for it. it charges the smallest to the biggest lure i have, starts out bright, but dulls down and last a long time


Flea markets, re-sale shops, ect. Keep your eyes open and you'll find one.

Although a bit more pricey than a used one I think Franks and I'm sure other bait shops sell a modified camera flash for just this reason.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

A blue UV light is the best charge for glow lures.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

LED light works great like the ones for your key chain

also the different paints used by the jig makers will glow differently


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

I would have to agree with stillfish. Just like big lake fishing, to much/bright glow will not catch as many fish. I use my head lamp to charge my glow gigs.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

RDS-1025 said:


> A blue UV light is the best charge for glow lures.


UV light has killed alot of my glow lures. It doesnt take immediate effect, but you will notice after a few years' time


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

buy better jigs :lol: I don't know, all the ones I have glow with sunlight for a LONG time, I'm talking hours


----------



## mso795 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is the list of worst to best light to use.
White LED's
Blue/Purple LED's
Incandescent - standard light bulb
Compact Fluorescent or CFL - spiral tube, screw-in
Fluorescent Bulbs - long tubes
UV LED's
Black Light Tube
Direct Sunlight
http://glowinc.com/glow-in-the-dark/light-source.aspx


----------

